# Messin' with Agility Mojo...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

(if you know how to teach them, I would start them earlier because it's the most complicated and time consuming thing to train properly)

Are they taught last because of some issue with starting them with puppies with growing hips?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know if its that, or that they want to develop good handling skills and/or team dynamics first, or what.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I worked right away on my weaves but that means nothing..LOL! I have baby titles in agilty when he was a baby dog! Check with Jessica...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Weaves were one of the first things Piper learned (I waited until 18 months to really start her). OK, we did the baby teeter and wobble board when she was super little and played with tunnels, but once I got serious with her, weaves were the start.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I teach the weaves and teeter first - the weaves are the most physically demanding and the teeter is the most mentally challenging so I want these 2 obstacles to have a lot of good mojo LOL


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby was introduced to weaves pretty early. I have some of my own, so we just opened them all the way up (channels) and let her learn to go down the middle. As a result, she seems to LOVE the weaves, and can find the entry so it seems. She has yet to take a class. 

I agree I think it is age that puts the weaves last. You really do NOT want to start training weaves until the dogs are structurally mature. They are the HARDEST obstacle on an agility course. Your dog needs to bend and contort to properly do them. So for Dooley who is mature, I don't see a problem. If you have channels and can open them WIDE, I say let Tag play through too. 

Gabby is still doing her weaves at body width. They are just narrow enough she feels them on her side. However there is no "weave" motion going on. This past week in class we did some weave work (puppy class wide channels) coming out of tunnels, I was pleased Gabby hit the entry every time. She did pop out once. I didn't care, she has not been taught yet. Then later we did just the tunnels, the weaves were still there, now straight. Gabby kept trying to do the weaves but did not know how, however, I was again impressed she hit the first pole right.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! My thoughts are to have Breeze be my agility star, though Dooley and Tag will get to play too. I'm going to have DH try to make three more bases patterned after the set I received. They look pretty easy to make (I love building stuff like that). Also, bonus, the weaves came with two jumps! 

Anyone with a quick starter video, or explination, of what I can do with two jumps that I can do without any training (for myself) tonight? I'm getting kind of excited about trying this. Already planning my agility area out behind the barn! Poor DH is going to be busy landscaping pasture!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Anyone with a quick starter video, or explination, of what I can do with two jumps that I can do without any training (for myself) tonight?


Here are some one and two jump exercises:


















Greytdogs Agility Training Facility, Agility Drills


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW Jim! Thanks a lot! That will really help.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the only reason weaves are usually taught last is because the dogs have to be physically mature in order to learn to weave. You do not have that problem! 

I don't see any reason why you cannot start with teaching the weaves first for an adult dog!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

jimla said:


> How to Train Agility Cues with limited time and equipment - YouTube


Wow! This is an awesome video! We take classes with Debby. PS This is in line with Derrett style handling, but she is not showing how to TEACH the exercises, just going through a practice session. I am not sure quite how helpful it would be for a beginner.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Wow! This is an awesome video! We take classes with Debby. PS This is in line with Derrett style handling, but she is not showing how to TEACH the exercises, just going through a practice session. I am not sure quite how helpful it would be for a beginner.


Got-it, so watch to see what it is supposed to look like....Thanks everyone for your help, I'm sure I'll have lots and lots of questions as we go. You guys are like my cyber-instructors!


----------

